# Probador de capacidad de bateria



## solaris8 (Oct 10, 2013)

Buenas amigos estoy tratando de hacer un probador de baterias de autos, para saber ademas de si esta cargada, que capacidad de arranque tiene.o como normalmente se dice si tiene placas en corto, o esta agotada.
basándome un poco en el circuito que encontre en la red, desarrolle este( simple y efectivo,creo), lo que me gustaria es que , me dieran su opinion en cuanto a alguna mejora. o si ven algun error, el instrumento podria ser analogo o digital...un tester
y si hay alguna forma , lo mas exacta posible, para graduarlo sino sera empiricamente


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 10, 2013)

Perdon vi que S1, deberia estar a continuacion de R1


ahora si!!

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-428354936-midtronics-pbt100-probador-baterias-uso-profesional-_JM_
una idea de escala, y esquema original
Ver el archivo adjunto 99854


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 10, 2013)

"esta simple, y contundente, lo que tenemos que calcular es la resistencia, pues depeniendo de la batería podría no ser lo suficiente o ser un cortocircuito, en otras palabras dependemos de la corriente de la batería en cuestión"...

texto enviado a moderación, por ser ... 
obvio


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 10, 2013)

si es la parte que estoy dudosoooo
tendria que basarme en 12.8 a 13,4 volts eso es el problema


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 10, 2013)

y por que no nos basamos tambien en la corriente

la batería en cuestión es de automóvil?



Ωpues unas selladoras de bolsas que trabajaban a 12v, utilizaban unas resistencias de ferroniquel, aproximadamente 0.9Ω, 10 amperios de corriente, bastaban para bajarle 1 a 2 voltios a una batería de automovil algo descargada


----------



## morta (Oct 10, 2013)

cuanto consume el burro de arranque de un auto promedio???


----------



## opamp (Oct 10, 2013)

300A - 400A (gasolinero) , diesel son más grandes , la temperatura es un factor importante : la bateria no dá todo lo que puede estando fría y el motor pide  más torque para vencer  la inercia inicial cuando está frío.


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 11, 2013)

como dice opam, son entre 300 y 400 A, y esa deberia ser la medida, en el arranque ahi es donde la bateria sino esta buena no da mas
la bateria deberia tener unos 10.5 para arrancar, menos ya no arranca el auto, pense en usar una resistencia de 20 watts o un alambre de nicrom, (un secador de cabello seria un buen donante) para pruebas preliminares


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 11, 2013)

El de cabello sería mejor, solo que la resistencia, la debes modificar ya que viene para 120v o más, puedes calcular para los 12v separandola en varios trozos, (no cortándola, simplemente con un alambre ir haciéndola mas corta, y así podrías poner varias resistencias en paralelo usando la misma resistencia.



hay unas resistencias de secador de 1000W(normales) a 120V, sabes que a 12V aproximadamente 100W, separando varias partes de la bobina, y colocándolas en paralelo, podrías subir el consumo en 12v unos cuantos vatios más, está bueno el pasatiempo
como que me antojaste... vamos a ver


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 11, 2013)

Miren, yo tengo un cargador de baterías de los de antes, que se usaban en las estaciones de servicio, que incluso tienen ruedas para trasladarlo. Pues bien, tiene probador de baterías con un pulsador, tiene regenerador de baterías, mide voltaje y corriente. El alambre de resistencia del probador tiene como 1 mm de diámetro y el instrumento, de aguja, of course, está marcado con franjas de color, y dice: Mala, regular y buena. No tiene escala graduada. Pero traga un montón de aperes, yo diría, por el alambre, que mas de 50 A. Si les intreresa, en cualquier momento lo desarmo y saco los circuitos y medidas.
Y Solaris, la llave S2, está de más. La S1 está bien y el diodo deberá ser de la corriente a pasar. Mi cargador no lleva diodo, en ese entonces no había y el rectificador es de selenio. Suerte.

Ahora la llave está bien. Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 11, 2013)

Que funcion cumple el diodo?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2013)

Díodo de mas 

Los probadores de batería bajo carga lo hacen con solo 100 A

http://www.denlorstools.com/home/dt...1_130_amp_heavy-duty_battery_load_tester.html

En cambio los Start-Meter le pedían bastante más 













_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-475938081-startometro-medidor-de-baterias-_JM_


[Off/Topic Parcial]

http://www.popscreen.com/p/MTU3OTMx...Engine-Battery-Starter-Booster-Car-UltraSuper-

http://www.popscreen.com/p/OTU0NDc2...Engine-Battery-Starter-Booster-Car-UltraSuper-

http://www.popscreen.com/p/OTU0NDc1...Engine-Battery-Starter-Booster-Car-UltraSuper-

[Off/Topic Parcial]


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 11, 2013)

primero gracias a todos por ayudarme!!!



> Que funcion cumple el diodo?


lo puse como para prevenir inversion de polaridad, hay veces trabajo con ayudantes que no ayudan....

la idea es algo simple y robusto, dosme ese medidor es como quiero, pero mas modernoso!!....

aquileslor
seria bueno, tengo un cargador similar al que comentas, mas bien viejon, y se aguanta todo....
si podes subi el esquema asi lo integro todo(si se puede)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 11, 2013)

Bueno Amigo, si la carga consiste solo en una  resistencia, la inversion de polaridad es inocuo al sistema.


----------



## opamp (Oct 11, 2013)

El nicrom lo venden por alambre y por cinta ; si adquieres el #12 en 1metro tienes una R:0.33 Ohm y con #10 en 1metro tienes una R:0.21 Ohm , considerando una densidad de corriente , D: A/mm^2 =10A/mm^2 , ( calientan bastante , se ponen "rojitas" ), por la hecha con #12 pueden pasar como 35A y por la con #10 unos 55A , ( OJO! En los probadores de baterias trabajan por tiempos breves : 30segundos , 1minuto). Si las colocas a una bateria de 12V te daria 36A y 57A , debes considerar un margen de error en las resistencias del +/- 10% ya que hay diferentes aleaciones (tipos de NICROM, he considerado el nicrom de una resistividad : 1.12 Ohm.mm^2/m, un nicrom promedio ).
Colocas en paralelo para llegar al amperaje deseado.


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 11, 2013)

> Bueno Amigo, si la carga consiste solo en una resistencia, la inversion de polaridad es inocuo al sistema.


pense que deflexionaria hacia la izquierda si se invertia la polaridad...

opam...
entonces con .#12 .33 ohms  ~ 35 Amp
                    #10 .21  ohms ~ 55 Amp
si lo de algunos segundos de prueba lo tenia visto(por eso solo un pulsador), sino arde todo...

voy a ver donde compro o consigo el nicrom


----------



## dmc (Oct 12, 2013)

Creo que te está haciendo falta un medidor o adaptador de baja resistencias, para medir tu shunt y no andar calculando a ojímetro, te dejo un PDF con un circuito que hago para medir contactos en tableros (de rele, contactores llaves, etc) y que funciona muy bien, mide sin problemas hasta 0,004 Ohms (no me da mas mi multímetro), es barato y no necesita PCB o impreso, te puede dar más de 1 satisfacción. Espero que te ayude.


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 12, 2013)

gracias dmc!!

estoy en la pelea, porque mi señora no quiere que le desarme el secador!!!, yo ya le dije que es para objetivos cientificos


----------



## dmc (Oct 13, 2013)

Después de 26 años de casado, he llegado a la conclusión de que la ciencia y las esposas o novias no se llevan bien, y comienzan... que el secador no, que otra pieza para el taller no,  para que necesitas más instrumentos, en fin, así siguen...que podemos hacer?.

Pero volviendo un poco al tu tema, yo a veces lo que hago es utilizar trozos de resistencias de estufas eléctricas o de calentadores eléctricos (las consigo en las ferreterías como repuesto), aunque no le tengo mucha fe para el uso que quieres darle, en alguna ocasión he utilizado trozos de varillas para soldar con autógena (esos que son de bronce y aleación) para hacer algún shunt, hacia unas mordazas de 2 planchuelas y colocaba varias en paralelo para que soporten bien la corriente, esto último me parece un poco mejor, para el uso que vos queres. Hasta he usado tiras de acero inoxidable para hacerlos. Son soluciones de emergencia pero sirven hasta hallar algo mejor.

Quizás a alguien le parezca bizarro el uso de estos materiales, pero por lo general fueron echos en minas (bastantes alejados de los pueblos) y en donde tenés que arreglar todo atado con alambre.


----------



## opamp (Oct 14, 2013)

Solaris8, las resistencias las puedes hacer de diversos metales y minerales. Para los valores que te indico anteriormente , si la haces de acero necesitarias más de 30metros y si es de aluminio más de 40 metros ,si la fabricas de cobre como 65 metros he trabajado con resistencias de potencia hechas con carbon como el de las escobillas de motores( encuentras más de 200 tipos de aleaciones de carbon desde los metalizados hasta los de alta resistencia electrica). Las de nicrom son de 1metro , puedes utilizar alucrom.


----------



## bramu (Abr 28, 2014)

hola gente, reflotando este tema interesante, una burrada por ahi, pero si como resistencia usamos un campo de motor de arranque. Es una varilla de seccion rectangular de aluminio envainada para alta temperatura. Servira??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2014)

Parece que si , tiene que imponer una descarga de unos 100 Amperes , al menos


----------



## bramu (Abr 28, 2014)

Dosmetros, una vez desarme uno y medi la seccion del aluminio y tiene 6 mm2 y apro 4 o 5 metro de largo. Voy a conseguirme uno y probar.


----------



## opamp (Abr 29, 2014)

Hola bramu, la resistividad del Al es solo mayor a la del Cu en 1.5 veces aproximadamente, mientras que el nicrom es 65 veces mayor , el Al és un conductor el nicrom un material resistivo. En la mayoría de países el Al es el material para las lineas de alta tensión , se fabrican bobinados de Al tanto para motores como trafos.


----------



## bramu (Abr 29, 2014)

Hola Opamp !! Excelente dato. Tendria que comprar alambre de nicrom y fabrica una resistencia. Tenes idea de especificaciones. ?


----------



## veterano (May 13, 2017)

Hola a todos en este foro.
Estoy buscando el plano de un circuito para simular una carga con transistores  en vez de resistencia.
Es para medir la caida de voltage en los bornes de dicha resistencia y que no caliente mucho,unos 13V dc 80Amp.
De antemano gracias por su colaboracion ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2017)

*Transistores* como resistencia variable.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 13, 2017)

veterano dijo:


> Hola a todos en este foro.
> Estoy buscando el plano de un circuito para simular una carga con transistores  en vez de resistencia.
> Es para medir la caida de voltage en los bornes de dicha resistencia _*y que no caliente mucho,unos *_13V dc 80Amp.
> De antemano gracias por su colaboracion ...



Sea con resistencias o transistores habrá que disipar mas de *1000W*, así que calentamiento habrá inexorablemente.


----------



## veterano (May 13, 2017)

Ok, gracias veré que se puede hacer


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2017)

Dos electrodos *grandes* , agua (sal o no sal , thats the question ) y tacho


----------



## veterano (May 13, 2017)

Lo que pretendo es hacer un probador de estado de bateria automotriz portatil casi de bolsillo.
A ver quien tiene una idea mejor me seria muy útil.
Gracias a todos los tigres de la electronica que abundan en este sitio.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 13, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro Don veterano quieres consumir 80A en 13V eso son 1040W de potenzia que son dicipados en calor , asi NO hay como no calientar mucho , energia si transforma , no si pierde nin tanpoco  si cria do nada.
Con unos 20 transistores 2N3055 en paralelo montados en un generoso dicipador de calor creo que sea possible armar esa carga electronica para avaliação de baterias automotivas.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## elaficionado (May 14, 2017)

Hola.

 Uno 17 focos de autos 12v 5A (u otro arreglo con de focos de auto que disipe la misma potencia.)

 Chao.
 elaficionado


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 14, 2017)

A mi personalmente guta éste :








 Ahora venden éstos :

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...-1.1.0....0...1.1.34.img..0.1.328.JIRZixCBYCw


----------



## veterano (May 14, 2017)

Definitivamente no se puede, será comprar uno.
gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 14, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A mi personalmente guta éste :
> 
> https://http2.mlstatic.com/antiguo-...cion-D_NQ_NP_8703-MLA20007347145_112013-F.jpg
> 
> ...


Ese de la foto arriba pertencio a lo proprio Cristóbal Colón cuando descobriu la America , jajajajajaja.  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## solaris8 (May 14, 2017)

aparentemente lo mejor seria un probador de este tipo, que no es transistorizado, es el mas usado en electricidad automotriz en la prueba de baterias






su circuito es bastante sencillo.....
un pulsador (test)
un voltimetro (V)
una resistencia 




la resistencia es de alambre, y se puede probar con alambre nicrom o comprarla en una casa de repuestos automotrices.(son economicas, son un alambre con forma de "W")


----------



## smoke (May 15, 2017)

No es necesario que la resistencia sea de nicrom, se puede usar un alambre común, de hierro, que es muy económico, y con una sección adecuada  a la corriente a circular, para que no caliente demasiado.
Unos pocos metros generalmente son suficientes como para experimentar, cortando hasta llegar al valor deseado. Se obtienen buenos resultados, y la resistencia no varia demasiado, siempre que el alambre no se caliente demasiado. ( esto también sucederá con el nicrom). Saludos.


----------



## Marado (Feb 24, 2020)

Buenas, tengo un problema con un circuito basico que sirve para generar una carga constante de corriente mediante un op amp y un mosfet.  Lo quiero usar para testear la capacidad de las baterias 18500.  Este es el video que muestra el circuito:






Por algún motivo el circuito no funciona como deberia, ya que en vez de consumir 0.5A (y eso que ajuste el non-inverting input a 1v), me consumio mas de 2A haciendo que se pongo al rojo vivo los conectores de la bateria   

El circuito es este, lo cree con easy eda y lo modifique para poder usar resistencias de 1/2w (puse 10 en paralelo).



¿Algun consejo de que pude hacer mal?


----------

